# Dogs that like/require long walks but calm indoors?



## zackpool (Apr 18, 2013)

I currently don't have a dog but have wanted one for quite a while, I was brought up around small terrier breeds but personally prefer medium-large breeds. I already go on very long walks and would love a dog to accompany me. Ideally though I'd like a dog that loves long regular walks but once indoors is quite happy to laze about, my experience with terriers is that they never stop, even after a walk my parents dogs have boundless amounts of energy which isn't really something I'd like.

So with that said, can anyone recommend a breed best for me? I've always liked labs and golden retrievers but don't know how calm these breeds are indoors? Oh and I'm aware that any breed in the first year while they're a puppy will definitely not be calm indoors!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

It will of course depend from dog to dog, but I recommend flat coated retrievers!! 

Some will be hyper indoors (like any breed of course!) but if you get them from calm lines, you can generally expect them to *love* long walks but be fairly calm indoors. Mine certainly are most of the time.

Mine will walk for hours and hours and be willing to go out again etc, but the moment mine get inside they calm down.

It will vary of course, but mine are both like that and from opposite lines. Inca's lines are calm, Jess' is full of crazy dogs, and I have found both of them this way.

Hope this helps


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Golden retrievers can be calm indoors, unless Amber is barking at the window cleaner or postman


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

My Lily is exactly as you describe  She loves her walks but is lovely and calm at home. She is a Springer X Cocker and as with all dogs, especially crosses there's no guarantee what their personality traits will be like, so another Sprocker could be totally different.

Have you considered rehoming an older/ rescue dog? That way you know what they are like with no gambles


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think a big part is down to how you train them so you teach them that indoors means calm and quiet and outdoors is where they play and exercise.

I own two border collies and a wirehaired pointer - both breeds are known for energy, stamina and craziness yet indoors they just lie on their beds and chill out, I dont even know they are there most of the time.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

You want a sight hound such as a greyhound or a lurcher. They are exactly what you describe. They are very lively when out, enjoy long walks and zooming around in the fields but bring them inside and they are chilled out sofa hogs who love to snooze


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

We have an Italian Spinone, and she loves her long walks, but is extremely calm and quiet in the house. She's a rescue!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

To be honest, the ability to settle in the house is in large down to training. Provided the dog is exercised and stimulated properly there is no reason a dog shouldn't settle down when indoors, forgiving puppies and young dogs of course. My dogs are taught from a young age that there is no mad playing or looning around in the house; anything 'fun', bar controlled training, happens outdoors.

Can you be a bit more specific about what you want from the dog? what kind of temperament are you looking for? what would you prefer re: grooming? are you looking to do anything training/dog sport wise or will she/he be strictly a pet?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

My huskies are calm indoors most of the time and they love walks. Though they'd have to be done on lead so that may not be what you're looking for.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Ridgies snooze their day away IF exercised and mentally stimulated correctly. If not...they are a nightmare!! Mine are like having cats - well, the adult; the puppy's a puppy but still pretty good! As a breed they are 'hard work' in many respects though but then all breeds can be I think - it's about finding the right fit for you in terms of breed characteristics.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Physical exercise is all very well but it's the mental stimulation that's often key in having a chilled out dog around the house imo. My almost 2 year old Lab loves long walks but they don't do much to tire him out for the most part. He's young, he's fit and could go for hours longer than I can. Training and games where he has to use his brain and actually think go a long way towards him being happy to just chill out for a good chunk of the day. 

Spen is fairly calm around the house. He's not bouncing off the walls or anything like that. He will sometimes entertain himself with a toy or ask to play or for a training session, he's not the sort of dog who'll have his walk and then spend the rest of the day being ignored if that's what you're after. But he's happy with a 10-20 minute training session or play time every few hours and his walks.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

There are many dogs that would fit this description.. In fact I'd say most breeds could fit this bill with the right training and stimulation. But, it's all down to the individual dog really. Breed characteristics are just a guideline and you'll never know how your dog will turn out until it's fully matured. If having a dog that is quiet and calm indoors is high on your priority list you may want to consider rescuing an already mature dog. There will be loads of lovely dogs who would make a wonderful companion.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Another thing to consider is that if you get a puppy you're looking at about 12-18 months before you'll be able to safely take it out on long walks.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> There are many dogs that would fit this description.. In fact I'd say most breeds could fit this bill with the right training and stimulation. But, it's all down to the individual dog really. Breed characteristics are just a guideline and you'll never know how your dog will turn out until it's fully matured. If having a dog that is quite and calm indoors is high on your priority list you may want to consider rescuing an already mature dog. There will be loads of lovely dogs who would make a wonderful companion.


I agree with this. It is all down to how you train the dog and what your lifestyle is. If you are going to go for one long walk a day then expect the dog to sleep the rest of the time you may well be unlucky.
My dogs are always up for a walk but sleep a lot too. If they do not get a good walk for a couple of days they start to get a bit restless and if they only went out once a day I dare say they would be climbing the walls.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I agree with this. It is all down to how you train the dog and what your lifestyle is. If you are going to go for one long walk a day then expect the dog to sleep the rest of the time you may well be unlucky.
> My dogs are always up for a walk but sleep a lot too. If they do not get a good walk for a couple of days they start to get a bit restless and if they only went out once a day I dare say they would be climbing the walls.


I have just picked your post as it was the latest to say this about training the dog and giving mental stimulation etc 

This is not the case with sight hounds and lurchers. You don't need to train them or give them a lot of mental stimulation or exercise for them to be a couch potato indoors and lively outdoors it's just their nature of how they are.

This OP should rescue an ex racing greyhound or seek out a lurcher who doesn't have more than 1/8 collie or terrier in it's make up. They would be the perfect dog for the described requirements :thumbup:

Now lets not start a slating fest that if you want a dog who is calm indoors you should get a cuddly toy or that all dogs need a lot of mental stimulation to be calm. The majority of breeds do but there is the perfect dog out there so lets promote it instead


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I have just picked your post as it was the latest to say this about training the dog and giving mental stimulation etc
> 
> This is not the case with sight hounds and lurchers. You don't need to train them or give them a lot of mental stimulation or exercise for them to be a couch potato indoors and lively outdoors it's just their nature of how they are.
> 
> ...


Does it not depend on the mix making up the lurcher and the type of sighthound, plus the individual dog? Not trying to be awkward but surely they must vary a fair bit?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

English Shepherds! And I have two litters on the way! :001_tt1:


----------



## zackpool (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.

Seems mental stimulation is one of the big factors in having a calm dog indoors then so I'll definitely have to make sure he got enough of that.

I have considered getting a rescue dog, I've been looking at Dogs Trust but haven't seen anything that suits me as of yet. I forgot about Lurchers, I've heard people say before that they can be calm indoors, so I'll look into them more.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a lab, she loves a long walk but can take it or leave it, will walk for as long as I will really, indoors she sometimes likes to have a play with her toys but she isn't ott and will settle if you are busy. She is quite happy to cuddle up and snooze or lie in front of the fire, she's been a very easy dog it has to be said, I think each dog will be different though. look at the parents if you go to a breeder, are they hyper or calm, if you go for rescue they will be able to tell you a bit about the dog too.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think sometimes it has a lot to do with training. I have a BC who everyone expects is constantly on the go, and bouncing off the walls... he is perfect in the house, quite a contrast. He is lively, but he is still calm and settles easily. He is certainly easy to have in the house, and is far more easier than I had expected him to be. 

I taught him to chill out in the house though when he was a puppy... probably helped by the fact that I already had a dog, so pup went out for his walk and then was put in his crate while I took my older dog out so he learnt how to settle down after the excitement and stimulation of a walk... I have no doubt that that is why he is sooooo easy in the house now. 

BCs can be hard work in some aspects but they are worth every minute :001_wub:


----------



## SillyTilly82 (Feb 23, 2013)

My Tilly is a Lab x Springer and tbh i was expecting her to have endless energy (though she's only 7 months so that might be to come!) but we go for about an hours off lead walk on a morning and a quick 20 min on lead walk at night (will increase with her age) and the rest of the time she can be just lying down/following me about. Or if the kids are playing in the garden will be out there playing too. I'm actually really surprised how chilled she is for her breeds. I :001_tt1: my Tilly


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

It depends on a few things. What do you count as a long walk to start with? Realistically how long could you walk the dog every day?

As others have said, being able to settle in the house is partly down to training, and making sure the dog is both mentally and physically stimulated, but also down to the individual dog. It's important to choose the right breed to fit your lifestyle, but at the same time be aware that each dog is an individual and may not turn out as you expect. What would you do if your dog ended up being more 'busy' indoors than you had hoped?

Saying this, the breeds that sprang to mind for me were Golden Retrivers, Rhodesian Ridgeback, and Bernese Mountain dogs (they are described as quiet indoors but active out). Those 3 are different though in their needs, especially the ridgeback, so it depends on the details of what you want from a dog as well as what you consider a long walk as they all have different exercise requirements.



luvmydogs said:


> English Shepherds! And I have two litters on the way! :001_tt1:


Ohh or an English Shepherd. I've always loved Border collies, but don't think I could quite cope with one. Imagine my delight when I read luvmydogs describe English Sheperds as 'a border collie with an off switch'!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

How about a slightly older Lab from a rescue - aged 2 or over? A healthy adult Lab needs plenty of exercise and would love nice long walks.

My Lab is 3, we do between an hour and two hours most days and then we come home and he'll sleep for a few hours. He'll be wide awake and ready for mischief by evening though 

If you would prefer to get a puppy, then a Lab would still be a good breed though young Labs are often *not* calm. Make sure you go to a decent breeder who hip scores BOTH parent dogs and does all the other vital breed related health tests.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

metaldog said:


> I have just picked your post as it was the latest to say this about training the dog and giving mental stimulation etc
> 
> This is not the case with sight hounds and lurchers. You don't need to train them or give them a lot of mental stimulation or exercise for them to be a couch potato indoors and lively outdoors it's just their nature of how they are.
> 
> ...


I ADORE my ex racing greyhound, he's fab with the kids...and rarely leaves his bed until he hears his lead jangling  oh and he's good on a lead and well trained...it really is fairly lazy dog ownership


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Hounds are notoriously quiet around the house as they sleep a lot! Sighthounds are saving their energy for that mad 40mph dash, while the scenthounds are saving their strength for those long long walks. But there are differences in every breed.

A Beagle might be what you're looking for, although my terriers are all quiet around the house once they've had walks and stimulation. The trick with terriers is if you OVER stimulate (and probably this is the same for all dogs) then they find it really hard to settle down once indoors. The biggest mistake I see is owners of lively/hyper dogs constantly keep doing more and more to tire them out when really they are runniing them on adrenalin so they can't switch off.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree with the lurcher/greyhound route

I have a lurcher. She's a Greyhound x saluki ......she can walk for hours and liks a run around too then when we are home all she does is sleep.
Hounds are very calm, they enjoy their walks/runs but they love sleeping and lazing about when at home. . .she just likes to cuddle up and snooze all day, when she isn't sleeping its cause she is eating haha. We got her as a rescue and she was the same when we got her...eat, walk, sleep, repeat lol. She is playful too and is quite happy to humour me when I'm training her and playing hide and seek etc but she prefers a cuddle and a snooze.
I'd recommend a lurcher or hound of some kind to anyone they are great


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I would definitely recommend a Labrador. I have a young working bred Labrador. She is energetic outside, but very calm in the house - at this moment is lying next to me on the floor. We don't really play in the house.
She also behaves perfectly with children, cats, chickens and other pets if that is a consideration for you.
As people have said - don't fall into the trap of over doing exercise.

If you choose a Labrador, health schemes/tests are extremely important. The very minimum is for both parents to be hips and eye tested. However I wouldn't buy one unless both parents had hips, eyes and elbows, and one parent having CNM, EIC and pra tests too... but many people would be happy with just hips, elbows and eyes.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Will the dog be left home alone when they are being calm in the house?


If so, I'm afraid I would disagree with boredom busters and say a beagle would not be suitable. They crave company and can become vocal and destructive if left all day even with a long morning walk.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Rough Collie my breeder actually said this to me when I got my boy. Vets constantly commented on his laid back relaxed attitude, he would run for miles play games and be just happy to sit with you.

One of my favourite things is that if he felt he wanted stimulation he wasn't manic or crazy he came for a chat. Its not barking at you but a long complaint in whines and tiny woofs that tell you its time to go out.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I love lurchers too, and I would agree with this for my pup... But my friend had two lurchers who are nuts and always on the go. So I wouldn't necessarily say this is right for all lurchers.


There is a perfect solution to that...a greyhound 

Have I done my bit for greyhound rescue promotion tonight?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

zackpool said:


> I currently don't have a dog but have wanted one for quite a while, I was brought up around small terrier breeds but personally prefer medium-large breeds. I already go on very long walks and would love a dog to accompany me. Ideally though I'd like a dog that loves long regular walks but once indoors is quite happy to laze about, my experience with terriers is that they never stop, even after a walk my parents dogs have boundless amounts of energy which isn't really something I'd like.
> 
> So with that said, can anyone recommend a breed best for me? I've always liked labs and golden retrievers but don't know how calm these breeds are indoors? Oh and I'm aware that any breed in the first year while they're a puppy will definitely not be calm indoors!


I don't know what terriers you have mixed with but obviously not Border Terriers.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Most breeds of dogs can cope with long walks if the exercise levels are built up over time.
My Bichon Frise, Maltese Cross and Shih Tzu cross have walked 9 miles and could do more if I built them up to it and the crosses have both climbed Snowdon 
What do you consider a long walk?

I would be more concerned with the rest of your lifestyle;
How long in the day will he/she be left alone?
What sort of space do you have in your home/garden?
What's your social life like, do you go out in the evenings much. do you visit friends and family?
What level of grooming are you prepared to give?

I would avoid Teeny Tiny Breeds Giant breeds, Brachial breeds, or long backed breeds but other than that go with the dog that suits your personality and life style


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

My Molly (Springer obviously!) can walk for England, is a joy to take out and once home is the most chilled doggie I ever known. Don't know if this is unusual but she never barks, can also sleep for England, and loves nothing more than cuddling up next to someone. She also has the waggiest tail in the world but that's probably another post!!


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

lozzibear said:


> I think sometimes it has a lot to do with training. I have a BC who everyone expects is constantly on the go, and bouncing off the walls... he is perfect in the house, quite a contrast. He is lively, but he is still calm and settles easily. He is certainly easy to have in the house, and is far more easier than I had expected him to be.
> 
> I taught him to chill out in the house though when he was a puppy... probably helped by the fact that I already had a dog, so pup went out for his walk and then was put in his crate while I took my older dog out so he learnt how to settle down after the excitement and stimulation of a walk... I have no doubt that that is why he is sooooo easy in the house now.
> 
> BCs can be hard work in some aspects but they are worth every minute :001_wub:


I rescued a show BC when he was 13mnth old, he had spent his whole life in a kennel and run. When I went to meet him before I decided to take him, he was bouncing off the wire fencing. According to owner, this was how he spent his day, she was desperate to rehome him. I couldnt bear to see his mental agony, obviously he was stir crazy. He had never been in a house or even had a lead on. He was totally unsocialized with other dogs. He couldn't see his dog neighbour because the run was half solid metal, half fencing, except when he jumped up the fence. I took him home that very day.

He never, ever soiled in my house - when he had an upset stomach he demolished the cat flap in an effort to get outside. Within a couple of months he was socialized with my cat, my greyhound, my lurcher, children and other adults. He never ever had a fight with another dog. He never needed castrating in order to calm him or keep him away from bitches. He died when he was 13 - naturally, with a heart attack. He never needed taking to the vets except for injections. I never heard him growl at anything, though he did bark if someone knocked at the door. I exercised him with 3 walks a day, 40min, 1hour 30min and 20 min at night and roughly 40mins obedience work. The rest of the time he rested.

He was the perfect dog, the best and easiest dog I ever owned.

Do not hesitate zackpool in getting a rescue dog. A BC will suit you very well if you're prepared to give he/she the mental stimulation they require - I obedience trained Moss, specifically because of a collie's need to think.

Good luck I wish you well.


----------



## zackpool (Apr 18, 2013)

In terms of walking length it'd be 1-2 hrs a day.

Any amount of grooming is no problem for me.



moonviolet said:


> Will the dog be left home alone when they are being calm in the house?
> 
> If so, I'm afraid I would disagree with boredom busters and say a beagle would not be suitable. They crave company and can become vocal and destructive if left all day even with a long morning walk.


I work 3 days a week, fairly short shifts and someone else would be in the house most of the time so wouldn't be left alone for too long.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

zackpool said:


> In terms of walking length it'd be 1-2 hrs a day.
> 
> Any amount of grooming is no problem for me.
> 
> I work 3 days a week, fairly short shifts and someone else would be in the house most of the time so wouldn't be left alone for too long.


Most dogs can manage 1-2 hours a day 
I think you have plenty of choice 
But if you want a couch potato then I reckon a Greyhound, whippet or Lurcher - lots in rescue (even some in the rescue section on this forum) and a rescue will of assessed the dogs personality and be able to make a great match


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think most breeds would easily manage 1-2 hours a day as an adult  So perhaps looking at things such as grooming requirements, whether you want a reasonably biddable dog or one that's more independent etc will narrow it down.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Firedog said:


> I don't know what terriers you have mixed with but obviously not Border Terriers.


Nor Staffords.

Elmo is so lazy in the house but happy to go for good walks, (if the weather isn't bad! He's a real fair weather dog.) much like every other staffy I've known.

Going by my personal experience of beagles, I wouldn't say they're calm in the house unless they get an awful lot more than 1-2 hours exercise and stimulation per day!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

zackpool said:


> *In terms of walking length it'd be 1-2 hrs a day.*
> 
> Any amount of grooming is no problem for me.
> 
> I work 3 days a week, fairly short shifts and someone else would be in the house most of the time so wouldn't be left alone for too long.


Oh that's not so long. I take back what I said about huskies being suitable then.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Oh that's not so long. I take back what I said about huskies being suitable then.


I see a dog every day that looks like Kindra...it is just the most striking looking animal...just wanted to share...sorry


----------



## zackpool (Apr 18, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> I think most breeds would easily manage 1-2 hours a day as an adult  So perhaps looking at things such as grooming requirements, whether you want a reasonably biddable dog or one that's more independent etc will narrow it down.


It's not a massive issue but if I had to choose I'd prefer a more independent dog to be honest although from what I've read of most breeds they don't seem to be independent..

Although apparently females tend to be more independent?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> Will the dog be left home alone when they are being calm in the house?
> 
> If so, I'm afraid I would disagree with boredom busters and say a beagle would not be suitable. They crave company and can become vocal and destructive if left all day even with a long morning walk.


We look after lots of Beagles who are 'home alone' while owners are at work. Yes they can have their moments, but they settle really well if taught to be alone early on. But there was no mention of leaving a dog alone in the OP.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

SillyTilly82 said:


> My Tilly is a Lab x Springer and tbh i was expecting her to have endless energy (though she's only 7 months so that might be to come!) but we go for about an hours off lead walk on a morning and a quick 20 min on lead walk at night (will increase with her age) and the rest of the time she can be just lying down/following me about. Or if the kids are playing in the garden will be out there playing too. I'm actually really surprised how chilled she is for her breeds. I :001_tt1: my Tilly


Yet Our Mac a lab x springer is very very high maintenance! He will go out for an hour chasing a tennis ball in the fields and still come home and be restless. He does settle usually in the evenings thankfully.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I have just picked your post as it was the latest to say this about training the dog and giving mental stimulation etc
> 
> This is not the case with sight hounds and lurchers. You don't need to train them or give them a lot of mental stimulation or exercise for them to be a couch potato indoors and lively outdoors it's just their nature of how they are.
> 
> ...


These attitudes make me very sad for all the greys (especially) who get adopted out to people who see them as a dog lite option. The vast majority of greys don't expect anything more then the minimum amount of stimulation and interaction because that is what they are used to but that doesn't mean they don't deserve something better.

I've yet to meet a grey that didn't come alive with more walks, more training and more games and IMO they are woefully let down by their portrayal as a breed that you don't need to bother doing any of that with.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

zackpool said:


> It's not a massive issue but if I had to choose I'd prefer a more independent dog to be honest although from what I've read of most breeds they don't seem to be independent..
> 
> Although apparently females tend to be more independent?


Hounds and terriers are very independent breeds. It's one of the reasons I specialise in training them, because most trainers are used to dogs bred to be biddable - ie work closely with people!


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

L/C said:


> These attitudes make me very sad for all the greys (especially) who get adopted out to people who see them as a dog lite option. The vast majority of greys don't expect anything more then the minimum amount of stimulation and interaction because that is what they are used to but that doesn't mean they don't deserve something better.
> 
> I've yet to meet a grey that didn't come alive with more walks, more training and more games and IMO they are woefully let down by their portrayal as a breed that you don't need to bother doing any of that with.


I don't think that's true for all adopters of greys. Bow has had to learn that chewing doggy chewy things is fine...and I love watching him do it. I took massive pleasure in finally seeing a play bow (after weeks of him looking at me like I'm a loon) and nothing gives me greater pleasure than to actually see him play. It's just taken time...and I've put up with a lot of comments from well meaning friends about what he should be doing as a 'dog'. Most of the grey adopters I'm in touch with seem to have the same attitude as me...but he is lazy


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

BoredomBusters said:


> We look after lots of Beagles who are 'home alone' while owners are at work. Yes they can have their moments, but they settle really well if taught to be alone early on. But there was no mention of leaving a dog alone in the OP.


I did ask it as a questions

Take a look on the beagle welfare rehoming list any week of the year... being left alone is one of the key reasons for rehoming and seeing as since i've been on PF 4 beagles have been given up for rehoming by PF memebers. I do not believe they are a breed for everyone.

I wouldn't recomend leaving a beagle for more than 4 hours.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Pixieandbow said:


> I don't think that's true for all adopters of greys. Bow has had to learn that chewing doggy chewy things is fine...and I love watching him do it. I took massive pleasure in finally seeing a play bow (after weeks of him looking at me like I'm a loon) and nothing gives me greater pleasure than to actually see him play. It's just taken time...and I've put up with a lot of comments from well meaning friends about what he should be doing as a 'dog'. Most of the grey adopters I'm in touch with seem to have the same attitude as me...but he is lazy


I'm not saying it is but they are regularly touted as a breed that you don't need to bother giving exercise or stimulation too. And that is reflected in how adopters treat them and what they expected of them. There's a reason that you see so many greys just plodding along next to their owners without much interest in the world around them.

I've got two of my own and have been involved in greyhound rescue for almost 3 years and the majority don't train them, don't take them on long walks but are happy with the life they give their dog because they don't get behavioural issues and the dog seems content. That doesn't make them bad owners or uncaring.

And in reality the dog probably is content because that is all they know. But they could have a much better life then the one they get.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

L/C said:


> I'm not saying it is but they are regularly touted as a breed that you don't need to bother giving exercise or stimulation too. And that is reflected in how adopters treat them and what they expected of them. There's a reason that you see so many greys just plodding along next to their owners without much interest in the world around them.
> 
> I've got two of my own and have been involved in greyhound rescue for almost 3 years and the majority don't train them, don't take them on long walks but are happy with the life they give their dog because they don't get behavioural issues and the dog seems content. That doesn't make them bad owners or uncaring.
> 
> And in reality the dog probably is content because that is all they know. But they could have a much better life then the one they get.


You are right. When we got Bow they said he was a dog like any other...but I don't see all dogs as being the same so this didn't compute in my head really. I did a lot of research and I'm so glad I did. He's adorable, but I love my time with him doing doggy things...and seeing him interact more with the world around him is...well amazing...it's like watching a toddler learn


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> I did ask it as a questions
> 
> Take a look on the beagle welfare rehoming list any week of the year... being left alone is one of the key reasons for rehoming and seeing as since i've been on PF 4 beagles have been given up for rehoming by PF memebers. I do not believe they are a breed for everyone.
> 
> I wouldn't recomend leaving a beagle for more than 4 hours.


I wouldn't recommend anyone get a dog and go to work, nor leave any dog for longer than 6 hours a day yet millions of people do it, including Beagle owners, and are often out for 10 to 12 hours a day. I don't believe they're a breed for everyone either, but they can and do settle to working life. And I believe that commenting they are a breed that are lazy around the house once they've had their exercise is perfectly true, and at no point did I state 'yes get a Beagle then clear off out all day'. I posted up a factual response. You're not the only person on this forum who has experience of Beagles. :-/


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

BoredomBusters said:


> I wouldn't recommend anyone get a dog and go to work, nor leave any dog for longer than 6 hours a day yet millions of people do it, including Beagle owners, and are often out for 10 to 12 hours a day. I don't believe they're a breed for everyone either, but they can and do settle to working life. And I believe that commenting they are a breed that are lazy around the house once they've had their exercise is perfectly true, and at no point did I state 'yes get a Beagle then clear off out all day'. I posted up a factual response. You're not the only person on this forum who has experience of Beagles. :-/


I feel proffering beagles as an ideal breed when many lifestyle questions and "would likes" are unanswered was inappropriate. Just my opinion which being an open forum i believe i am entitled to.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Pixieandbow said:


> You are right. When we got Bow they said he was a dog like any other...but I don't see all dogs as being the same so this didn't compute in my head really. I did a lot of research and I'm so glad I did. He's adorable, but I love my time with him doing doggy things...and seeing him interact more with the world around him is...well amazing...it's like watching a toddler learn


Exactly - some of them need to be taught to interact with the world and move beyond the plodder who doesn't expect anything.

My bitch is a delight I do working trials with her for fun (she can't compete as an old racing injury means she can't complete the agility portion of the stake), nose work and a lot of training and she loves it.

With both of them we regularly go on walks of several hours, play search games and do basic training. Ely isn't trained to as high a level as Gypsy (he's a tad special needs) but he knows all the basics and enjoys it when we do train.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

L/C said:


> Exactly - some of them need to be taught to interact with the world and move beyond the plodder who doesn't expect anything.
> 
> My bitch is a delight and once I do working trials with her for fun (she can't compete as an old racing injury means she can't complete the agility portion of the stake), nose work and a lot of training and she loves it.
> 
> With both of them we regularly go on walks of several hours, play search games and do basic training. Ely isn't trained to as high a level as Gypsy (he's a tad special needs) but he knows all the basics and enjoys it when we do train.


Be careful...I will be seriously picking your brain for tips on what to do with Bow...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

You can't really paint all greys and lurchs with the same brush really.
I have a rather 'special' lurch, he not a plodder, nor is he a dog that will just happily let the world go on by.
Saying they do not need training or mental stimulation is a terrible attitude.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Pixieandbow said:


> Be careful...I will be seriously picking your brain for tips on what to do with Bow...


Feel free - I love to encourage people to work with their greyhounds! And Bow looks like a real sweetheart. We def need more pics of him.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

L/C said:


> Feel free - I love to encourage people to work with their greyhounds! And Bow looks like a real sweetheart. We def need more pics of him.


I'm working up to getting pics that don't include his bed 

My son thinks Bow should have a go at flyball...I'm thinking ill start with something simpler like some recall...


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Does it not depend on the mix making up the lurcher and the type of sighthound, plus the individual dog? Not trying to be awkward but surely they must vary a fair bit?


I've met a lot of lurchers and many sighthounds and chat to loads of sighthoundy people online and everyone I know has couch potaoes except the ones with a high amount of terrier or collie in them  Yes all dogs are individuals but sighthounds and their crosses are well known to be lazy dogs who like a little exercise followed by a lot of sleep and relaxation. they may have a mad 10 minutes in the house (mine do and so does my daughter's greyhound) but then they will sleep for hours. They certainly cannot be described as 'on the go' all the time, unlike Pippi JRT 



LahLahsDogs said:


> I love lurchers too, and I would agree with this for my pup... But my friend had two lurchers who are nuts and always on the go. So I wouldn't necessarily say this is right for all lurchers.


I never said it was for all Lurchers though did I? 

I clearly wrote for the OP to look for a Lurcher with *no more than 1/8 collie or terrier *in the mix 



LurcherOwner said:


> You can't really paint all greys and lurchs with the same brush really.
> I have a rather 'special' lurch, he not a plodder, nor is he a dog that will just happily let the world go on by.
> Saying they do not need training or mental stimulation is a terrible attitude.


You misunderstand me and have taken what I said out of context. I said they don't need training or lots of mental stimulation in order to be calm in the house and enjoy lazing around. As for comments about my my attitude I'd prefer it if you didn't get personal thanks 



L/C said:


> These attitudes make me very sad for all the greys (especially) who get adopted out to people who see them as a dog lite option. The vast majority of greys don't expect anything more then the minimum amount of stimulation and interaction because that is what they are used to but that doesn't mean they don't deserve something better.
> 
> I've yet to meet a grey that didn't come alive with more walks, more training and more games and IMO they are woefully let down by their portrayal as a breed that you don't need to bother doing any of that with.


And another one taking my post out of context. I was just recommending a breed that's calm in the house. The Op is talking about having a dog who will get 1-2 hours of exercise a day not shut it in a shed forever. If someone asked for a dog to round up sheep I'd have said get a collie. It doesn't mean every collie must round up sheep all day. I give up really I do. I was just trying to be helpful and not be detrimental to the welfare of greyhounds or Lurchers who I love very much..


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I have two GSDs, and both are very energetic outside, but once they're inside, they're proper couch potatoes


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a Terrier X and he is a puppy (6 months). He loves long walks (well long for a pup) and when we get back will happily zoom about outside. He will play and jump about and loves mental stimulation and will run around all day if you let him and gets very hyper sometimes, but he is marvelous for a pup and terrier x. He will happily lie in his outside kennel or sunbathe on the decking or when he is in the living room we taught him to settle down by playing with him beforehand then keeping him on lead so he will settle down easily and praise him quietly. Now he happily lies in the living room watching TV without any toys.  He is a "Mad" type of dog too a Terrier X and defo has more terrier in than Pap so it does depend on the dog really


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Metal dog - you explicitly said in your post about dogs that don't need exercise or mental stimulation to be calm in the house, implying that it's not something that you need to bother to give to them. As this is a view that is often espoused about greys and lurchers and directly impacts on their quality of life it is one that I feel needs to be challenged.

If that's not what you meant then I apologise for misreading your post but my responses still stand as I was obviously not the only one who did so.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

zackpool said:


> I currently don't have a dog but have wanted one for quite a while, I was brought up around small terrier breeds but personally prefer medium-large breeds. I already go on very long walks and would love a dog to accompany me. Ideally though I'd like a dog that loves long regular walks but once indoors is quite happy to laze about, my experience with terriers is that they never stop, even after a walk my parents dogs have boundless amounts of energy which isn't really something I'd like.
> 
> So with that said, can anyone recommend a breed best for me? I've always liked labs and golden retrievers but don't know how calm these breeds are indoors? Oh and I'm aware that any breed in the first year while they're a puppy will definitely not be calm indoors!


It's such a personal thing choosing a dog, everybody has their favourites. Why don't you pop onto you local rescue centre and see what they have for rehoming, you might just meet a dog you can't resist sometimes its just a case of eyes meeting eyes. Have a chat, with someone at the centre and tell them what you are looking for I'm sure they will be only too happy to fix you up.

My current dogs are lurchers, Whippet/Bedlingtons I rescued them for Lurcher Link - google it - 8 years ago, never regreted my decision.

Good luck! Happy hunting!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

L/C said:


> Metal dog - you explicitly said in your post about dogs that don't need exercise or mental stimulation to be calm in the house, implying that it's not something that you need to bother to give to them. As this is a view that is often espoused about greys and lurchers and directly impacts on their quality of life it is one that I feel needs to be challenged.
> 
> If that's not what you meant then I apologise for misreading your post but my responses still stand as I was obviously not the only one who did so.


I meant they don't need training and mental stimulation to be calm in the house. I'm very straight talking and if I was implying they didn't need it at all ever I would have said so.

The OP is looking for a dog who will enjoy long walks, company most of the time but not have the drive of a terrier. That sounds like a great match for a sight hound to me. All the lurchers and greys and whippets I know would much rather run, play zoomies, chase a lure or a rabbit than have a training session and then they go home and zonk out for hours. Unlike my terrier who is very different to the sight hounds, even after a long walk if I move she's up bouncing about ready to go in an instant while the other two just snooze away oblivious. When the lurchers play chase and run around the field oblivious to everything except the pure joy of running, the terrier looks to me to give her a job so I do trick training, obedience and seeking exercises with her to tire her mentally but it's never enough and she never truly relaxes at home.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I would say get a Malamute because they are fantastic at hiking and you can have sport with them too in working a rig and putting them in harness. The only problem is they can tend to be a handful as youngsters, have to say not all as I know plenty of Mal owners who've had no problems at all with their pups since joining three Mal facebook groups. Mals are definitely not high energy like Husky's though and although they can hike for miles and miles at a time they are very calm dogs in the house. They are not escape artists and due to their size do not climb fences. There are also many meets where people work them and have fantastic sports days, they do weight pull too, not my bag the latter but people love competing with them. Aviemore is a yearly event where you can camp out with your Mal and enter rig races, all in all a very sporty dog if that's what you want and one who will trek and camp out any time.

*A few pro's:*
Lovely family dogs and very children friendly if brought up with or around children.

Most people who've had a Mal wouldn't have any other breed - they really are one of a kind but you need to research and understand the breed fully before taking one on.

Sociable with other animals if introduced from puppy hood, even cats.

Very few health problems - but MUST be bought from good, sound, health tested stock. Health tests include hip scoring of both adults with a score lower than 13 in both and yearly clear eye certificates testing for hereditary cataracts.

High energy but very laid back at home, lazy in a way as long as they get a minimum of 1 1/2 hour exercise daily, although they can take much much more, depending on weather.

Quiet dogs, don't bark but make a 'woo' sound, don't bark at callers knocking.

Very affectionate with people and not a 'one man dog' at all. Human sociable breed on the whole.

For their size they eat comparatively little, they require far less food than another breed the same size/weight, of course depending on activity levels, workers would need slightly more than a pet Mal but still far less than a Lab/GSD for example.

*A few con's:*
Not reliable off lead due to very high prey drive, if they see a rabbit they will go to the ends of the earth to get it and totally ignore you.

Same sex aggressive, or some simply not social with other dogs at all. Must be socialised from a very early age, I know many that interact very well with all types of dogs and male Mals that live together. Not always guaranteed a dog friendly dog, the owner very much influences this behaviour too - also depends a lot on the lines they are from so that's why it is so important to get from a good, working breeder IMO.

Moult like mad and do need a good grooming once a week, at least to get undercoat under control as this regulates their temperature allowing air to flow and keep them cool/warm, depending on climate.

Prone to overheating in hot weather so in summer walks have to be early morning or late evening. On cooler days, as said, they have tons of energy and great for hiking.

Although generally quite will howl at sirens - always! Only happens now and then though.

Need researching thoroughly, preferably attending meets and getting to understand the workings of the breed and best way to raise them.

Not a 'pipe and slippers' dog, won't do tricks for no gain and rather than fetch your paper would destroy it. Have known a few to do agility though.

They do love to dig so unless you can give them their own part of the garden you could end up with a very holey lawn. 

Hope you find your ideal dog and when you do please post and let us know. The biggest problem with Mal ownership is 'you can never have just one' as the saying goes, so be warned!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll go ahead and throw Dobermanns out there for you too 

In the house:



Outa the house:



In all seriousness though, I agree with others it's down to training and also different personalities. You get some dogs who are just a lot more naturally relaxed than others, who are more busy. My Rupert took no training at all to relax in the house, he is just a calm boy. Aspen....is a work in progress  but she will settle more and more now.

A good breeder or rescue organisation will be able to help you pick the right temperament for you


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

My Alaskan malamute would walk all day but inside is a calm dog. They do require to be on leash most of the time but its def a breed I'd recommend if you want an active breed.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

While I agree with sighthounds for being calm indoors I don't class them as a good type of dog to walk with because I prefer my dog to be within eyesight or coming back to me constantly as I walk  Bear in mind with sighthounds recall can be very hard and they often run quite far away so not a walking companion in some respects. If I was the OP I would go to a few rescues or look online and find a dog who is older so ready to go on long walks already and also mature enough to settle down inside, if the dog was going to have a good amount of mental stimulation or training I would say a German Shepherd would be a good fit


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Although Ridgebacks aren't the easiest of dogs in some respects e.g. Stubborn, independent to name two they are incredibly lazy in the house. Zimba rarely moves in the house. I work from home a couple of days a week and he will sleep in his bed next to me all day snoozing away.

All dogs are individuals but my OH has had a RR before who was just the same. I also have a friend who is a breeder and her two are the same.

Zimba sleeps more and makes less noise in the house than our cat. He also rarely barks.


----------

